# FW Kor Phearon.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it's a page from WD. Also note that it states that the Erebus model is completed.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the FW HH character series if I had the money I'd pile it into there.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

double post


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I want Erebus!


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> I want Erebus!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Damnit, why do these God-damned heretics look so cool? Must remain pure...my not succumb to the temptations of Chaos...


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

March of Time said:


>



I think I just found someone to whip my cultists into a Frenzy!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Both are very very nice, I can see those LC's on Kor being very popular. I'm wondering if maybe the next Primarch we see is Lorgar then?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> Damnit, why do these God-damned heretics look so cool? Must remain pure...my not succumb to the temptations of Chaos...


AND YOUR PROFILE PIC IS GRAND MASTER JANUS? FIRST OF TE GREY KNIGHTS?! HOW DARE YOU HER.....Oh Snap Erebus looks awesome!

Wait what was i saying?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Both are very very nice, I can see those LC's on Kor being very popular. I'm wondering if maybe the next Primarch we see is Lorgar then?


Of the pattern holds true then the next one will not be Lorgar. 

1. World Eaters primarch
2. 2 x Luna Wolves 
3. Emperors Children primarch 
4. 2x Word Bearers

But the sampling is very small.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I like all the FW HH series, eventually i'll get them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are some nice looking figs :so_happy:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Kor Phaeron. Looks like a Scibor model.

That is not a good thing IMHO.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'm not a fan of Kor Phaeron. Looks like a Scibor model.
> 
> That is not a good thing IMHO.


Nonsense man!!! his shoulder pads are nowhere near big enough to be anything like a Scibor model!!:grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Both are very very nice, I can see those LC's on Kor being very popular. I'm wondering if maybe the next Primarch we see is Lorgar then?


Rumour has it fairly well that the beheaded one is next (Ferrus) and that him and Fulgrim will be mountable on a scenic base togetherk:


Linky link for snivelling trolls and fans alikek:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Makes sense actually and yeah as soon as the mini for the other Prince of Pleasure (Serp being the 1st or is he Lord of Decay?) came out I looked at it and went "he's going to be pared with Ferrus, the pose is pretty much a copy of the one on the cover of Fulgrim."

I do wish they would crack on with this, at this rate they'll be finished by about the time the BL HH series is finished i.e. when I'm in a wheel chair with a grandkid on my knee.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Of the pattern holds true then the next one will not be Lorgar.
> 
> 1. World Eaters primarch
> 2. 2 x Luna Wolves
> ...


Should start focusing on the loyalists, while they are still prevalent..like Vulkan and Ferrus.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am kinda surprised they did not stagger them. Bad, good, bad, good


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Should start focusing on the loyalists, while they are still prevalent..like Vulkan and Ferrus.


I agree, but the next book shouldn't be too far off anyways


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Rumour has it fairly well that the beheaded one is next (Ferrus) and that him and Fulgrim will be mountable on a scenic base together


That would be cool. And does make sense. If you look at the cover of _Fulgrim_, and then the model, his pose is somewhat similar to the cover, standing on a height looking down, at FM presumably. If that is the case I hope they do something different for FMs model. The big stupid tank on his back and ridiculously large pipe wrench he's carrying just don't make sense.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I agree, but the next book shouldn't be too far off anyways


Next book is at UK Games Day. Video was posted the other day.

http://youtu.be/OERW6DuG5Qg


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zero Effect said:


> Next book is at UK Games Day. Video was posted the other day.
> 
> http://youtu.be/OERW6DuG5Qg


Lovely


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Those minis look awesome. Glad to see they're keeping up the quality.


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> Damnit, why do these God-damned heretics look so cool? Must remain pure...my not succumb to the temptations of Chaos...



Join us, you know you want to, come on its nice and warm in hell.


----------

